# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  RSi, overbelast of iets anders?

## lunae

Sinds een lange tijd heb ik last van mijn pols/hand na langdurig computergebruik maar nu wordt het echt erger!
Zelfs als ik niet aan de computer zit doet het zeer, soms beginnen mijn vingers te tintelen of slapen ze en dan vooral mijn ringvinger en pink. Ook doet het buitenste ronde botje pijn en soms trekt het tot mijn elleboog.

Ik heb al een paar acties ondernomen, zo heb ik mijn eigen bureau ontworpen en een goede stoel gekocht en alles laten nakijken door een specialist in ergonomie. Ik heb mij een powerball aangekocht en gebruik deze regelmatig. Maar toch het slapende gevoel blijft...
Ik wou ook nog een smartglove aankopen maar weet niet of het een goed idee is..
Iemand tips of weetjes?

link naar smartglove : http://smartglove.webs.com/polsbracesmartglove.htm#s_k

----------

